# CSX train hits truck stalled on tracks in Chester, VA



## VAtrainfan (Sep 6, 2018)

Raw dash cam video from a witness:

https://www.wric.com/news/local-news/chesterfield-county/video-train-collides-into-tractor-trailer-in-chesterfield/1423541409

If you pause the video right at the beginning, you can see that the trailer bottomed out on the tracks. The truck driver clearly knew this because he got out of the truck before the train hit. Given that the crossing arms came down on top of the truck, it had probably been there at least a couple of minutes before the train approached, so this likely isn't a trying-to-beat-the-train situation.

It happened around 4:30pm. This is the same track that Amtrak uses for all of its south-of-Richmond service including the Silvers, Palmetto, Carolinian and the Norfolk NER. It appears the track has reopened as of 10pm tonight as amtrak.com is showing the southbound 97 as only 12 minutes late.


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 7, 2018)

It was the Good Ole Juice train that smacked the trailer.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 7, 2018)

Actually the juice train has stopped running as its own unit train. Now it's just the first cut of an intermodal. Unless it's come back since Hunter died.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 7, 2018)

I'm wondering, is there anyone to call or if something is stuck on the tracks, so that they can halt all rail traffic? Because it seems like this truck was stuck there for some time before the train came through, so would it have been possible to notify someone and avoid a crash?


----------



## CCC1007 (Sep 7, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> I'm wondering, is there anyone to call or if something is stuck on the tracks, so that they can halt all rail traffic? Because it seems like this truck was stuck there for some time before the train came through, so would it have been possible to notify someone and avoid a crash?


Yes, there is a sign required by law that has a unique crossing identifier and a toll free number to call to report problems with a crossing, not limited to a blocked crossing. I have reported malfunctioning crossings using this number in the past.
EDIT: here is an example of the signs:


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 7, 2018)

CCC1007 said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering, is there anyone to call or if something is stuck on the tracks, so that they can halt all rail traffic? Because it seems like this truck was stuck there for some time before the train came through, so would it have been possible to notify someone and avoid a crash?
> ...


So in that case, I'm wondering why the driver apparently didn't call that number prevented the crash...


----------



## CCC1007 (Sep 7, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> CCC1007 said:
> 
> 
> > cpotisch said:
> ...


Have you noticed how observant the general public are?


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 7, 2018)

CCC1007 said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > CCC1007 said:
> ...


True, but if I was a truck driver who was likely about to see his livelihood get destroyed, I might start to be a bit more observant.


----------



## railiner (Sep 7, 2018)

At the least, he could have called 911, and they would have transferred him there....


----------

